# Settlers of Catan



## Scott (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone play the board game Settlers of Catan? We just got a slightly simplied version, Simply Catan, which we played for the first time yesterday. Anyway, looks like a cool game. My 5 and 8 year old boys played and both enjoyed it. Scott


----------



## crhoades (Dec 11, 2006)

Very fun - but complicated game to explain to newbies. We've only played it a few times with other couples but it was fun and thought provoking. I would be interested into looking into the simpler version.


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2006)

Chris:

Here is a video introduction to Simply Catan from the manufacturer's web site.

Also, below is a review from the Board Game Geeks board:


> When I first heard about Simply Catan (SimplyFun Games, 2006 - Klaus Teuber), I had a hard time imagining how Settlers of Catan could get any simpler. Then I realized that I was a person who enjoyed Cities and Knights of Catan, + Seafarers + Fisherman + whatever latest flavor of the month was, and dropping all those condiments and playing "Vanilla" Settlers seemed simple to me. But there are many folk who still shy away from even what we consider the simplest of Eurogames and need something simple. Simply Catan, my friends, is an excellent choice in that regard.
> 
> First of all, many of you are probably wondering what the differences to regular Settlers of Catan are, currently produced by Mayfair Games. So, let's talk about 'em!
> 
> ...


----------



## tellville (Dec 13, 2006)

I play the the normal version. It's an incredibly awesome game. It may seem a little complicated at first, but after you play one game, you will have the basic mechanics down pat.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Dec 13, 2006)

My old friend used to have it. We had great times on holiday at his parents beach house playing it. It could go for hours. I liked it being complicated. It meant you could just play and play and it would not get boring. Fun times.


----------



## Archlute (Dec 13, 2006)

It's a great game. 

My wife purchased the base model, along with the expansion modules of _Seafarers of Catan_ and _Cities and Knights of Catan_, for my birthday last year. All three can be played together so that you are settling the mainland, expanding your seagoing trade routes (or pirating those of your competitors) while discovering and settling islands, as well as building up a complex infrastructure of cities, employing knights to defend the mainland from the inevitable landings of the raiding barbarians, and to harass your fellow gamers. Whew!

It's an excellent game for a family and friends game night, but with the extra modules all in play at once the game can last for a number of hours. We regularly enjoy having some seminary couples over for a game of it at the end of every semester's final exam period; it's a great way to relax and still keep your mind on something engaging.

The three versions mentioned above are designed for 2-4 players, but you can purchase some player expansion kits that will give you enough extra cards, hexagons, and markers for a group of six.


----------



## Scott (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone want to share any strategies?


----------

